# Mound City 24th Annual Bass Festival - Oct 2nd Moundsville



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Mound City Bassmasters will be hosting their 24th annual bass festival on October 2nd. The tournament will be out of Moundsville, WV on the Ohio River. This is a $90 entry fee tournament and $1000 is guaranteed to first place. I have posted the flyer below, if you would like a hard copy to fill out and send in to get a high boat number you can pm me your address and I will mail you one.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

This is coming up fast. Two weeks from this Sunday. As of now I believe we will have a bouncy house, face painting, and corn hole so bring the family


----------

